# Preparing wild meat



## Poimen (Sep 15, 2008)

Some friends of mine gave me some moose and elk steaks. I was wondering if any of you have suggestions for preparation & cooking (marinade, spices etc.)


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 15, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Some friends of mine gave me some moose and elk steaks. I was wondering if any of you have suggestions for preparation & cooking (marinade, spices etc.)



Depending on how soon it was frozen, it may be very gamey. If it is, vinegar and lemon juice may help to take some of the gaminess away. Also, soaking in milk may help to tenderize.

Other than that, good luck!

Adam


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 15, 2008)

Ask Sarah Palin. Her favorite dish is moose stew. However, I have it on good authority that she has been writing the book on how to field dress a donkey.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 15, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Ask Sarah Palin. Her favorite dish is moose stew. However, I have it on good authority that she has been writing the book on how to field dress a donkey.


 
   Dennis, don't make me moderate you!

I'd say be careful not to overcook wild meat. Daniel, I wish I had your problem right now.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 15, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Ask Sarah Palin. Her favorite dish is moose stew. However, I have it on good authority that she has been writing the book on how to field dress a donkey.






Oh yea, the Italian Chef who trained me always said lot's of wine. Good Italian wine.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 15, 2008)

Fennel seed always goes nicely with game. I would add some fennel.


----------



## Herald (Sep 15, 2008)

Stews and crock pots are made for game. Low heat and time work wonders.

Also - after marinating, wrap bacon around a piece of game and roast. The bacon adds some fat that is often missing in wild game.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 15, 2008)

On a side note: I always wonder why people describe what they do not like about game as gamey. It is sort of like how when someone does not like fish it is described as fishy.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 15, 2008)

Is it proper to barbeque wild game? Will it taste alright?


----------



## JOwen (Sep 15, 2008)

Being an Albertan hunter, I would say that the moose will be just fine so long as it was not shot east of the mountains. The closer you get to the prairie, the better fed the moose becomes (less twigs, more shoots ). Elk, the same thing (less bark, more leaves, sedges, shrubs, mushrooms). Around here, the Ponoka region, most wild game meat is grain fed from farmers fields as well as marsh lands. It is almost as mild as beef. Teriaki the stakes, with 1/2 cup teriaki sauce, 1/2 cup red wine vinegar, after rubbing in a good steak spice and chopped celery. Let sit for 3 to 4 hours and BBQ. Delicious!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 15, 2008)

I think that we are having a cook out at JOwen's house! Fire up the barbie!


----------



## py3ak (Sep 15, 2008)

Are you sure they're your friends?


----------



## TimV (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you ever had an interest in making jerky? If so, I can give you an old Afrikaner recipe. Ask anyone you know who's visited there how it tastes!


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 16, 2008)

The 'gamey' taste in wild game is the same taste that will happen to beef or pork if they are not processed and cooled properly. It means that it started to spoil.


----------



## JOwen (Sep 16, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> I think that we are having a cook out at JOwen's house! Fire up the barbie!



Come on over!


----------



## Zenas (Sep 16, 2008)

TimV said:


> Have you ever had an interest in making jerky? If so, I can give you an old Afrikaner recipe. Ask anyone you know who's visited there how it tastes!



If I am able to somehow acquire some deer meat this year I want that recipe. I love jerky, it's just so darn expensive.


----------



## TimV (Sep 16, 2008)

It's really easy. Cut the meat into thinnish strips, put salt, pepper, coriander and vinegar into the bottom of a pan. Lay the strips on it. Put another layer of the mixture on top, then repeat with the meat etc.. until the pan is full or you're out of meat. Let stand for a day. If it's hot and dry enough just hang it for a week. If not you'll have to use the oven. Why should you waste perfectly good game on anything else than jerky!!!! My mouth waters at the thought of giraffe, springbok and kudu jerky SA style. It's the national treat over there.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 16, 2008)

Cutting the meat into LITTLE pieces is key. Soaking in lemon juice or beer/wine helps with toughness. Black pepper tastes good. Mesquite or good wood helps with the "gaminess."


Alternate method:
Dig a hole and make a fire. Let the fire simmer down. Place rocks on top and then place meat on top of rocks wrapped in banana leaves, bury this all. Come back 4 hours later and it will all be tender and well cooked.


----------



## TimV (Sep 16, 2008)

> Alternate method:
> Dig a hole and make a fire. Let the fire simmer down. Place rocks on top and then place meat on top of rocks wrapped in banana leaves, bury this all. Come back 4 hours later and it will all be tender and well cooked.


Ah, the PNG barbecue. Nothing like 4 kinds of sweet potatoes, pit-pit, an ear of corn and a bit of salt. I'd try it at home, but sometimes the rocks burst.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Here is what I did today:

I defrosted the elk meat, laid it out on a plate and smothered the steaks with sea salt. I left the salt on for about 40 minutes.

Then I washed the salt off and soaked the meat in a marinade: water, lemon juice and vinegar for a few hours. I then washed off the meat again, patted it dry and sprinkled ground pepper on the top.

I barbequed both sides sprinkling them (again) with ground pepper and basted with ketchup.

The result? Tastes good though I wish I had more time for the marinade. I think the steaks would have been even more tender as a result. Otherwise I am satisfied with the end product.


----------

